# Nitecore headband



## sunsoar (Dec 12, 2009)

:wave: Hi guys, anybody tried this Nitecore headband  for running? Does it keep the light stable enough? Comfy? Gonna use it with a 2xaa, thanks... 
:tinfoil:


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 13, 2009)

I wonder if there is some play with the band to take my Fenix or Olight AAs?


----------



## sunsoar (Dec 13, 2009)

Yea web site says it takes up to 25.4mm & it looks to me like its non adjustable elastic bands that hold the light, so i'm wondering if it will be too loose for active use?? :thinking: :sigh:


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Dec 13, 2009)

Interesting product. I think one of the best spots to keep a light would be on the topstrap, where it would be resting on your head and you could adjust the angle of the beam by moving it forward or back. I don't think I'd try the topstrap spot with a longer light though. The way I see it, if you use a 2AA light on the topstrap with one of the holders, it could be hitting you in the head as you run. If you use both holders on the topstrap for a larger than 1 cell light, the strap might not bend to conform to the shape of your head (it won't fit properly and you'll have an aluminum rod pressed into your forehead). Maybe having thicker hair or a soft hat will lessen the second possible problem. Then you have the potential problem of the holders sliding forward or backward in use, or turning sideways with smaller 1AAA lights (making it easier for them to fall out). It looks as though you could have a really bright headlight setup with this product as you could use 3 lights on it at once. It also seems like you could bring the two side holders almost together up front and use it for an anglelight like the Fenix MC10 (giving you the ability to adjust the angle, get more support for the light, and have nothing obstructing the beam). You could also use a red flashlight in the rear topstrap holder so you can be seen by other drivers while riding a bike at night. This headband could potentially be a great product or a waste of money, but at that cost, it seems like it's well worth the risk. This thing has a lot of potential.


----------



## jankj (Dec 15, 2009)

sunsoar said:


> :wave: Hi guys, anybody tried this Nitecore headband  for running? Does it keep the light stable enough? Comfy? Gonna use it with a 2xaa, thanks...
> :tinfoil:



I'd say no, but I encourage you to try it. If it doesn't suit you for running, having a headband in strategic locations is really handy (in the car, in the toolbox and so on). If you ever need to do emergency repairs you really learn to appreciate a headlamp. The nitecore headband does an excellent job of turning any AA or AA*2 flashlight into a general purpose headlamp. 


It's quite comfortable to wear, but I find it too unstable for running: The best place for the light is on the top strap, and you can't tighten the top strap so much that the light will not bounce when you run.


----------



## I Know Nothing (Dec 15, 2009)

I just bought one to try out with my Fenix L2D on night time trail runs as an alternative to holding the light in my hand. So far I've used it for a couple of offroad bike rides (the L2D usually lives on the bars) and one short run. The run was pretty flat and smooth but the bumpy bike rides with a no suspension bike were a pretty good test. With the light through both of the top holding bands I was surprised how well it worked in real use applications actually after first putting it on indoors and being a bit sceptical . It's quite easy to adjust the beam to point where you want it and it'll stay there. Felt pretty comfortable and didn't bounce about at all really.

The only reservation I have with it is a bit of a sloppy side to side feel. I was fearing the top strap might end up slipping down over one ear with a bit of head tilt on uneven ground but so long as it's tensioned enough it seems to stay in place. You just feel the torch itself roll over slightly as you tilt your head rather than the band actually slip. This would be less noticeable with the lower weight of a single AA torch I guess. I was thinking of maybe fitting some kind of semi stiff pad or backing plate under the torch to make it feel more secure that way. Maybe I should have got the LD20 after all with it's ugly anti roll thingy!

But yeah, general thumbs up so far. Cheap enough to give it a go.


----------



## sunsoar (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey thanks for the info guys 



jankj said:


> ... It's quite comfortable to wear, but I find it too unstable for running: The best place for the light is on the top strap, and you can't tighten the top strap so much that the light will not bounce when you run.



yea thats what I'm afraid of, tight bands like helmets gives me a headache :huh: :duh2: :sick2:



I Know Nothing said:


> ...But yeah, general thumbs up so far. Cheap enough to give it a go.



think you are right, gonna give it a try
Thanks!


----------



## jankj (Dec 17, 2009)

sunsoar said:


> yea thats what I'm afraid of, tight bands like helmets gives me a headache :huh: :duh2: :sick2:



That's not the problem - it is not the band around the head (which you can tighten all you want). The top strap goes OVER the head. If you tighten the top strap the only result is that the band around your head is pulled upwards. 

Adjust the head band and the top strap so it fits comfortably, not too tight, and this headband is a breeze to wear. But the light in the top strap will flip from side to side if your head is bouncing, like when you're running. A light jog would work, but not a sprint. Neither running in terrain. Except McGyvering something, perhaps a second top strap, there is nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 18, 2009)

I got mine. It fits my 2xAA lights but nothing too crazy like the TK20. Works with 1XCR123 stuff like the Olight T10 and EX10. Worked with the Olight using a T15 body. It would flop around too much with a 2XAA in my view for much beyond walking. Works best with 1XCR123 lights I tested and good with the 1XAA too. The yellow NITECORE looks funky but sure would be easy to find in the leaf litter. I think the back has a reflective patch and this is a total win. I wish there was a bit more adjustment but still it fits my big head so guessing would for most anyone. It wouldn't replace my headlamps but for a backup or something in the car to work with my EDC AA/CR123 in case of a flat tire you bet. The side holders have glare but expected this. They work best to keep the lanyard out of my face. Zero glare when the light is on top. I will need to mess around with it somemore in the woods to see just how it works. Did good for a short night hike. Darn it's cold outside. I am going to call this a WIN.


----------



## sunsoar (Dec 19, 2009)

jankj said:


> ... But the light in the top strap will flip from side to side if your head is bouncing, like when you're running...



hmm very good point I can see that. Well I ordered it & it's on the way, guess I can always try the side mounts. Im using 2xaa, normally holding it like a baton (running relay baton) so the length of 2xaa is ok. Thanks for the reply. :thumbsup: 




Woods Walker said:


> I got mine. It fits my 2xAA lights but nothing too crazy like the TK20. Works with 1XCR123 stuff like the Olight T10 and EX10. Worked with the Olight using a T15 body. It would flop around too much with a 2XAA in my view for much beyond walking. Works best with 1XCR123 lights I tested and good with the 1XAA too. The yellow NITECORE looks funky but sure would be easy to find in the leaf litter. I think the back has a reflective patch and this is a total win. I wish there was a bit more adjustment but still it fits my big head so guessing would for most anyone. It wouldn't replace my headlamps but for a backup or something in the car to work with my EDC AA/CR123 in case of a flat tire you bet. The side holders have glare but expected this. They work best to keep the lanyard out of my face. Zero glare when the light is on top. I will need to mess around with it somemore in the woods to see just how it works. Did good for a short night hike. Darn it's cold outside. I am going to call this a WIN.



Thanks!! Appreciate it.  :thumbsup:


----------



## I Know Nothing (Dec 19, 2009)

I guess to some extent it depends on the shape of your head and the smoothness of your running style. Give it a few more thousand years of natural selection and true flashaholics will have skulls with a built in groove on the top for this purpose. I went for another run with mine last night, I do about 7 to 7 and a half minute miles offroad, up and down rocky steps, jumping over logs, ducking to avoid branches. It does flip from side to side a bit if you get off balance but I don't find this detracts from it's usability and it's pretty solid feeling on the flat (using both the top holding bands obviously).


----------



## Haz (Feb 6, 2010)

This appears to be a pretty nice headband, 4Sevens seems to be out of stock already and cannot be backordered.


----------



## Burgess (Aug 14, 2010)

Looks interesting.

Thanks for the information.

:thumbsup:
_


----------

